# Move to Spain



## lfcneil40 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello, I have joined hoping I may get a bit of info and help from all you good people on here.

I have decided, along with my wife, to move to Spain, maybe Alicante area, or Majorca.
With being disillusioned with life back in the UK, I have thought long and hard regarding work etc and want to see if I can get some advice.

I am a Printer by profession, and have made a few enquiries within the industry regarding Lithographic Printers, customers needs, that sort of thing out in Spain in general.

The one thing I found, is that there is not a lot of Print companies there, and the ones who are there charge quite expensive for their products.

This has prompted me to think about Print Brokering.
This would mainly be to start with, for British owned companies, probably mainly bars to start with, but have no idea how I could market this idea.

I have a cracking company in mind for supplying the services I would need, at a very good rate, so even brokering the print, I could save business owners a lot of money, and make a living for myself and my family.
The advertising is the problem.

Could anyone offer any advice on the best way for me to advertise from here in the UK please. Any help I can get will be appreciated.

I would love to move asap, but obviously cannot do that until I can support myself, and this, if it takes off, could benefit a lot of Businesses as well as myself.

Thank You


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lfcneil40 said:


> Hello, I have joined hoping I may get a bit of info and help from all you good people on here.
> 
> I have decided, along with my wife, to move to Spain, maybe Alicante area, or Majorca.
> With being disillusioned with life back in the UK, I have thought long and hard regarding work etc and want to see if I can get some advice.
> ...


Hi & welcome to the forum


you do seem to have thought it through well - I and many other brits are always bemoaning the cost of decent quality leaflet printing & so on!

most areas have English language newspapers & that's probably the best place to start advertising

so you need to decide where you want to be first..............................

here are links to some newspapers in the Alicante area

http://www.costa-news.com/

RTN Costa Blancas Free Newspaper - Round Town News - RTN Costa Blancas Free Newspaper - Round Town News

Euro Weekly News | News | The Largest English Language Newspapers in Spain


and Mallorca

Majorca Daily Bulletin . Grupo Serra Newspaper . Daily Press . News in English . Online Digital Information . Palma of Majorca Balearic Islands Spain. majorca daily bulletin. grupo serra newspaper . daily press . news in english . online digital info


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

also
'Local Connections' magazine URL (Under Construction)
&
'The Olive Press' newspaper (don't know their URL)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try looking for business associations...
Business < Organisations < Economy < Directory < Mallorca @ MallorcaWeb
and the like


----------



## lfcneil40 (Jun 16, 2010)

WOW What a response, thank you so much.

If things took off I would be made up.
Im glad you think it is well thought out, as I dont want to fall flat on my face.

I will try some of this advertising, I will look through some of the links later on.

Have you any idea if it is expensive to advertise? I know here it can be, and although I have got some money behind me to do it, I dont want to waste it all.
Secondly, would I be wise to set up a spanish bank account, even though I am in the UK still? reason I ask is that I need to make it as easy as possible to get paid, as I will initially be paying for the goods myself, and hoping I can be reimbursed as quick and easy as possible.

Thanks again

Neil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lfcneil40 said:


> WOW What a response, thank you so much.
> 
> If things took off I would be made up.
> Im glad you think it is well thought out, as I dont want to fall flat on my face.
> ...


I think it's cheaper than in the UK - but I haven't been there for so long I can't really compare!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

lfcneil40 said:


> The one thing I found, is that there is not a lot of Print companies there, and the ones who are there charge quite expensive for their products.


Really? Crikey, there are loads down here.. all clambering over themselves to take our work. Digital printing costs are especially low and the quality gets better all the time. Advertising is a real art here too especially to the expat papers so best to talk to someone in the know if you don't want to waste all your money


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Really? Crikey, there are loads down here.. all clambering over themselves to take our work. Digital printing costs are especially low and the quality gets better all the time. Advertising is a real art here too especially to the expat papers so best to talk to someone in the know if you don't want to waste all your money


there are a lot here too - but the decent ones are ridiculously expensive & the cheap ones are [email protected]

a lot of the expensive ones are [email protected] too


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

We're gradually weeding out the rubbish and found some great guys now!


----------



## lfcneil40 (Jun 16, 2010)

I went in to an English Printers a couple of years ago while in Benidorm, and asked about work and they looked at me like I had 2 heads lol.
I tried for a while looking for sales jobs as I have done sales both in my print role and for other companies as a part time venture (as you do here to make ends meet).
I was told there was not a lot of print companies in Spain, and I tried to research online to look for some, but only found a few, so thought there might be a market.

There is definately no jobs in the print industry there, so hope, with the competition I can make it work.
Thank You everyone.

Neil


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe it's different in the area you are looking at but on the CDS there are printers everywhere, both Spanish and English


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lfcneil40 said:


> I went in to an English Printers a couple of years ago while in Benidorm, and asked about work and they looked at me like I had 2 heads lol.
> I tried for a while looking for sales jobs as I have done sales both in my print role and for other companies as a part time venture (as you do here to make ends meet).
> I was told there was not a lot of print companies in Spain, and I tried to research online to look for some, but only found a few, so thought there might be a market.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you the reason you didnt find many printers, is because there is no real demand???? I'm not trying to put you off, I guess you need to research the potential need for a good printer,

That said, there are a lot of big "bill boards" along all the major roads in Spain, I dont know who produces them, whether they're done from a central point in Europe or whether the sizes would be too big for the sort of thing you're looking to do?? - they're not exactly business cards and letterheads lol!!??

jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

You'd be surprised Jo, despite what might be going on in the employment figures, new businesses are still opening all the time and they all generally need as a minimum business cards and flyers. I know one printer down here who can basically keep afloat most of the year based on the flyers he prints for the beachclubs/special events during the Summer season but then he's been here for years and has won those contracts and they won't go elsewhere. 

All the printers I know can and have done work for the billboards

With the "global market" though it's unfortunate that most of our clients choose to use some dodgy online printers to keep costs down (generally at the expensive of missed deadlines and shoddy quality - but hey, the customer is always right!)


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Don't forget trying to find out anything on the internet at a local level is very difficult. I am amazed how backward most businesses are here when it comes to websites and raising their profile with keywords etc familiar to search engines.
Something that drives me crazy is seeing a website advertised and then finding it's just the domain name registered with a 'maintenance' page.

Spain is nowhere near as internet savvy as the UK and the americans I know here just cannot believe it - they feel like they're in the dark ages not being able to do car insurance etc online! My husband did a lot of 'quote & buy' stuff in his role in the uk, but has now decided that the brits are quite teccy really!!!

So I guess, aqs with everything in Spain, nothing compares to being here, trolling around the leaflet guys and finding out all the prices, requirements etc.


----------



## lfcneil40 (Jun 16, 2010)

One thing I had thought of doing is going on a trek to a vibrant part of Spain.
Let the missus sun herself, and I could maybe go around a few firms with a CV (and maybe visit a bar or 2).
I understand what was said regarding the demand, as here in the UK the demand has died somewhat over the last 5 years or so, and digital has taken its place in a lot of companies, but I do think there will always be a demand depending on price etc. 
I did in the past find email addresses for companies, so i might look up what I can and send a CV off, you never know.


----------

